# Was thinking today about differences between our language, do you guys say "Fish and Chips" too?



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?

Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)

What say you?  Fish and Chips?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

yep, fish and chips.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 9, 2018)

I believe England is the only country where "Fish and Chips" is available. England is a culinary horror show, anyway.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?


It's pop in western New York, too.
And there it's goulash.  In Maine it's American Chop Suey, and DON'T ask me why.  What do you guys call macaroni and hamburger in tomato sauce?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> I believe England is the only country where "Fish and Chips" is available. England is a culinary horror show, anyway.


There is a fish n chips stand about 12 miles or so away from me right now.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

Down here, most of us call every "pop" product a coke.
"im going to the store to get some cokes"
"what kind?"
"mountain dew and sprite"
lol


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...




We call call basically just baked mac and cheese with meat I guess.  We have a product called Kraft Dinner (or KD for the new cool kids), and it is what you call mac and cheese.  We basically exchange Kraft Dinner to mean Mac and Cheese, unless, it's homemade of course, but KD is a HUGE, cheap, generalized Canadian food.  Think of Q-Tips to mean cotton swabs, or Band aids for bandages.  The brand is so big, it becomes generic for that product.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Like coke lol
You guys dont do spaghetti?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Maybe OL meant goulash. 
To some, macaroni means noodles lol


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They apparently don't have goulash, either.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?



"Pop" is limited to the midwest.  Where I grew up in Pennsylvania it's used in the western part of the state but never in the east, where it's always "soda".

We rarely use the adjective "French" with fries simply because it's already understood.  You only need an adjective if you're dealing with "waffle fries" or "sweet potato fries", otherwise French is the default.  A few years ago some TV demagogues tried to get us to change it to "Freedom fries" out of their own butthurt that the French would not go in on a blatantly illegal invasion of Iraq.  Ironically in that case it was the French who exhibited more taste for freedom.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Yeah we do spaghetti.  It's just the name of the noodles, right?  Otherwise it's "pasta".  So, if we use regattoni noodles, egg shell noodles, linguine etc.  I suppose if someone said "Im making spaghetti" you would assume it was the stringy noodles, but it could just be any pasta, be is shells or whatever.

Just one of those things.  Yes, we do spaghetti with meatballs, etc.  To me it's a specific noodle though. if one is to be accurate.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


I met someone from out in the midwest somewhere that called it "Hamburger Mac"   Do you call it goulash, too, TN?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Down here, most of us call every "pop" product a coke.
> "im going to the store to get some cokes"
> "what kind?"
> "mountain dew and sprite"
> lol



That's true, that's a Southern thing.  I've also heard "cold drink", which is broader on the surface but usually means soda.  I'm not sure it's used to refer to, say, iced tea.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...




Oh we have that, I've heard the term many times also, just never really made the connection.  I would personally however just call that "mac and cheese with beef" or macaroni with beef" or whatever.  I'm sure there are Canadians who use that term, I've heard it before.  Pasta is tough to pin down because of the general nature of it, small differences can mean different things.

I also think you guys have a funny term for Canadian Bacon.  To us it's just peameal bacon, I think it's just a particular cut tbh.  I'm not even a big fan of Canadian bacon, I like the regular bacon, when I eat it at all.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Nationality adjectives get affixed for no apparent reason.  When the movie "Kramer versus Kramer" came out I was working as an au pair boy in France; there's a scene where the estranged father has to make breakfast for his kids and he makes French Toast.  After seeing the movie my French hosts came back asking "c'est quoi, ce 'French toast'?  They had never heard of it.  Wanted me to make some for them -- until they got the sticker shock of how much maple syrup was going to cost.

I also recall that in the grocery store that pink stuff we call "Russian dressing" was labeled "Sauce Americain".


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Okay, but there's no cheese in goulash.  Elbow macaroni, hamburger, onion, green pepper and tomato sauce.  No cheese.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> I believe England is the only country where "Fish and Chips" is available. England is a culinary horror show, anyway.


/-----/ Every Irish Pub I've been to in New York has Fish & Chips.  Here's just one:
Rory Dolan's Menus

DUBLIN STYLE FISH & CHIPS 13.95
golden fried & served with tartar sauce


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?



Well actually...there are many different dialects within the U.S.
Around here we also call Soda - "Pop".
Also some say "lollipop" and others say "sucker"
Around here a winter knitted cap is called "toboggan" 
We also call a roof more like "ruff"
  And the list goes on...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



I've never heard "goulash" refer to anything but the traditional Hungarian dish -- more like a soup.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


yep


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?


/----/ I grew up in South Carolina where we called it a Soft Drink or by brand name, Coke or Pepsi since we were close to both Headquarters.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I believe England is the only country where "Fish and Chips" is available. England is a culinary horror show, anyway.
> ...


Ok then.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The original goulash used paprika as the main spice. They also just used whatever veggies were available.
I believe it is hungarian. We just do our own thing lol


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?


/----/ In the South we called the long sandwich a Sub (Submarine sandwich) or poorboy, in New York they are called Heroes and midwest either Wedge or grinders.
Here is the official list
A *submarine sandwich*, also known as a *sub*, *hoagie*, *hero*, *filled roll*, *grinder*, *wedge*, *spukie*, *poorboy*, *po'boy* or *Italian sandwich*, is the name given in the United States to a type of sandwich that consists of a length of bread or roll split crosswise and filled with a variety of meats, cheeses, vegetables, and condiments.[1][2] The sandwich has no standardized name,[1] with over a dozen variations used around the world.[3] Larger submarine sandwiches, particularly those that are longer in length or overstuffed with greater quantities of ingredients than usual, are sometimes called *battleship sandwiches*, *flattop sandwiches* or *destroyer sandwiches*.[4]

The terms submarine and sub are widespread and not assignable to any certain region, though many of the localized terms are clustered in the northeastern United States.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...





OldLady said:


> In Maine it's American Chop Suey, and DON'T ask me why


Same in NH



OldLady said:


> What do you guys call macaroni and hamburger in tomato sauce?



I call it Johnny Marzetti, likely after a restaurant in my hometown in Ohio


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...



Very good examples of regional variations on a theme.  I would add that in New England, or at least northern New England, "grinder" specifically means a sub that's been toasted.

Where they get "grinder" from I have no clue.  "Submarine" is obvious from the shape, and "hero" comes from the Greek _gyro_.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...


We call it Beefaroni
It’s beef and macaroni
Beefaroni’s full of meat
Beefaroni’s really neat
Beefaroni’s fun to eat

Hurray! For Beefaroni!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Now THAT I've actually heard of.

Thanks a LOT --- now I've got that jingle running through my head.  It has no end.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Then if you ramble to northern Michigan/Wiscaaaaaaahnsin, you get "pasties".  Which everywhere else means something completely different.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > In Maine it's American Chop Suey, and DON'T ask me why
> ...



That actually makes sense, since Chop Suey is an American faux-Chinese invention of throwing together "whatever".


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The take out deli where I sometimes get lunch calls it "American chop suey," and inevitably when I order I ask for goulash.  The attendant told me she knew what I meant because she used to live in Buffalo.
Yet when I googled goulash, the first recipe was Paula Deen's, the pic which is above.  So it's not just upstate NY.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


I've never had the real thing, or real paprika--just that red powder that tastes like nothing that you sprinkle on the potato salad for some reason.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It was invented by cooks in the military, so that makes sense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I've never had the real thing, or real paprika--just that red powder that tastes like nothing that you sprinkle on the potato salad for some reason.



Paprika is not a strong flavor like black or white pepper.
There is also hot and sweet paprika, and smoked also for that matter.
Paprika is awesome on anything chicken, but applied liberally not sprinkled.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...


/----/Every Italian restaurant in NY  calls hamburger in tomato sauce over pasta: *bolognese


*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/Every Italian restaurant in NY  calls hamburger in tomato sauce over pasta: *bolognese
> View attachment 203792*



_*WHAT???    AUUUGH!!!
F*cking Hamburger in f*cking tomato sauce is not f*cking bolognese!!!!!!!! 
Hamburger in tomato sauce is f*cking Hamburger in tomato sauce!!*_


----------



## Toro (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...



In the South, soda is known as “coke.”

“I’ll have a coke.”

“What kind?”

“7-Up. Thanks.”


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I believe England is the only country where "Fish and Chips" is available. England is a culinary horror show, anyway.
> ...


Where will it be an hour from now?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

I suppose you weirdos put sugar in your iced tea also...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 9, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


same spot. lazy fucks


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /----/Every Italian restaurant in NY  calls hamburger in tomato sauce over pasta: *bolognese
> ...


/------/ 10,0000 Italian Chefs disagree with the Brit chef Ramsey.   Some restaurants add veal others don't. 
Classic Ragù Bolognese Recipe
*INGREDIENTS*

2 Tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
2 medium onions, finely chopped (about 1 1/2 cups)
2 celery stalks, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
2 carrots, peeled, finely chopped (about 3/4 cup)
*6 oz. ground beef (85% lean)*
6 oz. ground veal
3 oz. thinly sliced pancetta, finely chopped
1/2 cup dry red wine
3 cups (about) beef stock or chicken stock, divided
3 Tbsp. tomato paste
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 cup whole milk
1 lb. tagliatelle or fettuccine (preferably fresh egg)
Finely grated Parmesan (for serving)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had the real thing, or real paprika--just that red powder that tastes like nothing that you sprinkle on the potato salad for some reason.
> ...



That's not my quote.  However I am pro-paprika.  

This loose talk of "goulash" makes me want to make some for din-din.  The original Hungarian stew kind.  I think I've got enough paprika --- certainly have enough exotic Asian seasonings to make it interesting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had the real thing, or real paprika--just that red powder that tastes like nothing that you sprinkle on the potato salad for some reason.
> ...


I use a lot of it in my BBQ rub


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Ahh... my friend but you notice it also has veal and pancetta. And that is what makes it bolognese. 
Usually no less than a trio of different meats.
Also, like this recipe, tomato paste is used. Tomato sauce would cook down to nothing.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


That just made me drool.  Goulash is different though.  Not the wonderful bolognese sauce -- just a big can of Hunts and maybe a spoonful of sugar, depending on how pickish it is.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Using the same name for different things isn't unusual either, sadly.  Was just reflecting with a friend the other day about how grocery stores in New Orleans sell green onions (scallions) calling them _shallots_.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I suppose you weirdos put sugar in your iced tea also...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Mine too... paprika is underrated. Also good in many soups and bisque. Like Pogo stated above


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sugar?



I get incensed walking through a grocery store looking for tomato products that _aren't_ infested with sugar.  To this day I've never seen anyone sit down for a meal of lasagna or spaghetti or even pizza and go "please pass the sugar".

What does "pickish"  mean?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




BBQ?

Big Beauty Queen?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



My next application of paprika was going to be on butter-seared scallops.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now you're making me hungry!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Then if you ramble to northern Michigan/Wiscaaaaaaahnsin, you get "pasties".  Which everywhere else means something completely different.



To me, pasties means you are not going to see any more


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Welcome to my world.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...


You really don't want to pick the scab that is Pittsburghese.  Here when you are instructed to clean your room, you'll be told to "redd it up".  Water comes from a spigot, an elastic  Band elsewhere is called a rubber band, here it's a fumband.  Bologna is called jumbo, to pry into the affairs of others is to be 'nebby' and carbonated soft drinks are called pop.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Say the word "wash" for us.  

I'll trade you a "water".


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I suppose you weirdos put sugar in your iced tea also...


Never, except when I visited Charleston, SC and went to this little hole in the wall soul food restaurant and that was basically what there was to drink.   I never put sugar in my tea, but that damned sweet tea was one of the best things I've ever put in my mouth.  It was super strong and super cold and super sweet and lemony all at the same time.
Awesome.  Then later I bought a bottle of something they called sweet tea and it was watered down slop, like you get at McDonalds for $1.  But I'll not forget that Sweet Tea at Martha Lou's!


----------



## night_son (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?



_Fish and Chips
_
Yes, when we want to sound posh. However, my future mother-in-law was raised in a former British colony. Should hear her try to say_ s-q-u-i-r-r-e-l._ Mom's father immigrated to the U.S. from Germany in the late 40's, her mother, from Sweden around the same time, so we say all kinds of crazy stuff.

_Zinc_ for Sink


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Worsh.  As in "Nothing goes right dahn in Worshington".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose you weirdos put sugar in your iced tea also...
> ...



Yep... when we are traveling south I am always remarked by unsweet tea isn't even on the menu, or available.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Meanwhile on the other side of the state you drink _woodur_.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


But there, they're all jagoffs!

We're happy to go dahn tahn to see the Stillers an'at.  We go to Jynt Iggle, push a buggy and shop for Arhn City beer.  We eat sammiches with chip chop an' Islay's sauce.

Meet the quintessential Yinzer:


----------



## petro (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


In MN we call it Hotdish. Pop is common for soda.
Also,
Spendy. ...means expensive. Had someone from FL who had no clue what I was saying.

You bet is shortened for the popular you betcha.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/-----/ My wife is 1/2 Italian and she learned from her full Italian mother and Aunts who were all great cooks.  Baking soda  added to the sauce while cooking to counteract the tomato acidic taste. If they added too much baking soda then  they added a bit of sugar to balance the taste.    Maybe a tablespoon in a large pot of sauce.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...


Just think of Sean Connery saying Goulash.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 9, 2018)

Standing in the pasture in the middle of February and its colder than a witch's  working on a older Allis Chalmers D17... The old man bellow's out 'hand me that crescent wrench boy'... Being in my early years of smartasshood, I said 'Dad this is a Craftsman Adjustable wrench'... In todays world he could have been arrested because he threw it at me and put a knot on my head... I have never called an adjustable wrench anything but a crescent wrench since that day... I learned a valuable lesson that day... Time and place boy, time and place...


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


sharp, acidic

Just a teaspoonful, Pogo, to a large can of tomatoes, can tone it down if the batch is too sharp.

You know how sugar clumps up when it's humid?  I was making a big pot of spaghetti sauce once for company, and I took the sugar bowl and tried to sprinkle just a little into the pot.  Out comes the whole contents in a big glump into my sauce.  I fished out all I could as fast as ever I could and hoped for the best.  One of my guests raved it was the best sauce she'd ever had.  LOL


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ah Yinzers.  I had a friend (from Rochester) who insisted to me that Pennsylvanians used a second-person plural called "y'uns".  I insisted she was insane.  Turns out we were both right.  I've never heard it.

Of course in Fluffya that would be rendered "youse", an Irishism and commonly streamlined to "yəz".

Your video, the guy on the left sounds more Fluffyan in his diphthongs.

"Buggy", now that's interesting.  'Round these parts too they use "buggies" in a store.  Where I come from you used a "cart" and a "buggy" would be the pre-car vehicle drawn by a horse.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Eeewww. 

That's all, just eeeewwwww.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Standing in the pasture in the middle of February and its colder than a witch's  working on a older Allis Chalmers D17... The old man bellow's out 'hand me that crescent wrench boy'... Being in my early years of smartasshood, I said 'Dad this is a Craftsman Adjustable wrench'... In todays world he could have been arrested because he threw it at me and put a knot on my head... I have never called an adjustable wrench anything but a crescent wrench since that day... I learned a valuable lesson that day... Time and place boy, time and place...



We call those a "monkey wrench" here


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


/----/ I was in Charlotte NC  last month and was served unsweetened ice tea to which I added Stevia. Love Sweet Tea but need to watch my sugar intake.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


/-----/  Our neighbors lineup to have my wife's lasagna and meatballs.  Our grandkids clean the plate. 
How do you tone down tomato taste?
adding baking soda and sugar to tomato sauce - Google Search
An important factor in achieving great *tomato* flavor is balancing acidity and sweetness. Too much of either can leave you with a sauce that *tastes* one-dimensional. Adding baking soda will change the pH of *tomato* sauce, making it less acidic. Generally, we balance *tomato* sauce acidity by adding a bit of sugar.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Standing in the pasture in the middle of February and its colder than a witch's  working on a older Allis Chalmers D17... The old man bellow's out 'hand me that crescent wrench boy'... Being in my early years of smartasshood, I said 'Dad this is a Craftsman Adjustable wrench'... In todays world he could have been arrested because he threw it at me and put a knot on my head... I have never called an adjustable wrench anything but a crescent wrench since that day... I learned a valuable lesson that day... Time and place boy, time and place...
> ...




nah

a monkey wrench is what some call a pipe wrench


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


 
They line up because sugar is addictive.  That's how the Pregos of the world dominate the tomato sauce shelf.  How do you tone down tomato?  You don't.  You add to it.

My tomato paste gets onion, basil, oregano, whatever peppers I have, mushrooms and plenty of garlic, of which there's never too much.

Sugar feeds bacteria too, and that kills shelf life.  The one and only thing I have any sugar at all for is to make hummingbird nectar.  Sugar is literally for the birds.

Besides --- I _want_ acidic food.  My constitution leans to the alkaline.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Monkey Wrench is racist of course.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


/----/ And what Pros call a Stillson wrench


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


/-----/ Shelf life is not a problem in our house. There are rarely any leftovers.  And why are you arguing with Italian cooks who have made sauce for a 100 years? Maybe you should try a small bact their way.


----------



## hadit (Jul 9, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I suppose you weirdos put sugar in your iced tea also...



Never, ever, and I mean never, tell me there's sugar on the table when I order sweet tea. You do not put sugar in cold tea. It's simply not done. 

That's how you know if the restaurant is run by civilized people.


----------



## hadit (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Especially on pork. But then it's good on beef brisket, and turkey, and...

Never mind.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 9, 2018)

Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)

What say you?  Fish and Chips?[/QUOTE]

My England eating experience:
They call sausages *"bangers"* in England.
They put *butter* on sandwiches in England.
One time I bought a lady a drink and she said that she would like a *"black currant shandy"* and asked her if she was sure about that? I had know idea what it was. So I watched the bartender draw a beer and then put a shot of grape juice in it. That's when I learned what a shandy was.
BTW, England has the best beers.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You'll never change his mind.  He couldn't even detect the sugar in my sauce, but if he knows it's there.....fuggetaboutit.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I can taste _immediately _when a tomato sauce has been infected with sugar.  That's exactly why I make my own.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sugar and flag'on of wine.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I never did put wine in my sauce.  I've heard of it though.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?



My England eating experience:
They call sausages *"bangers"* in England.
They put *butter* on sandwiches in England.
One time I bought a lady a drink and she said that she would like a *"black currant shandy"* and asked her if she was sure about that? I had know idea what it was. So I watched the bartender draw a beer and then put a shot of grape juice in it. That's when I learned what a shandy was.
BTW, England has the best beers.[/QUOTE]


We put butter on sandwiches in Canada also.  Underneath the peanut butter, jam or meat.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

A dropping from another thread:


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> ...




We put butter on sandwiches in Canada also.  Underneath the peanut butter, jam or meat.[/QUOTE]

 Actually butter on sandwiches was not that bad


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



 Actually butter on sandwiches was not that bad[/QUOTE]


I thought it was standard everywhere!  See how much one learns?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


A cheap Port or a nice Chianti works pretty well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?



My England eating experience:
They call sausages *"bangers"* in England.
They put *butter* on sandwiches in England.
One time I bought a lady a drink and she said that she would like a *"black currant shandy"* and asked her if she was sure about that? I had know idea what it was. So I watched the bartender draw a beer and then put a shot of grape juice in it. That's when I learned what a shandy was.
BTW, England has the best beers.[/QUOTE]
Nah. 

Germany's beers put the UK's to shame.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2018)

In Upstate NY, we call getting clean a "shower," and we wash our ass with "soap."

A series on TV is called a "show," and a spouse is called, "yo!"

The rubber on the bottom of our vehicles we call "tires" and when we are in there, moving the shitbox, we call that "driving."


When a person is out of shape or has really skinny muscles, we call that "do you even weights, bro?"

I grew up in this rather weird area, too, where folks were buried in "graves" but...theyd always be dead first and then we'd tell everyone how old they are on a "head stone," also called "grave stone."

Because a plot is just the main parts of a story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> ...



Soda, pop, tonic, fizzy lifting drink, it all depends on where you are.


Goulash and American Chop Suey are utterly unrelated. And if you make it with tomato sauce you should be shot.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:
			
		

> They apparently don't have goulash, either.


I Haven't Had A Good Bowl Of Goulash 
Since My Dad's Mom Passed In '68
My Wife Doesn't Even Know What It Is

I've Recently Found An Authentic Recipe On A Web-Site
The Ingredients Sound About Right
But I'm Sure To Up The Ante On The Garlic
Love The Stuff
I'll Make It Up This Chilly Fall

As Far As The OP Goes
I Don't Say Fish & Chips
I Sport Fish Myself, So It's Not Something I Order Out


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?


We call it pop in da south..No fish and chips, in the US chips are what you lot would call crisps..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

karpenter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a German Ma so we ate goulash at least once a week...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Macaroni is a noodle damn it!


----------



## karpenter (Jul 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:
			
		

> I had a German Ma so we ate goulash at least once a week...


Iv'e _Thought_ About It Every First Cold Snap
Just Never Whipped Any Up

Noodles/Pasta/Tomatoes
Is The One Thing I Never Tire Of
Eat The Stuff Anyway Anyhow
So If I Make Of Good Job Of It
And Git 'Er All Seasoned To Taste
I'll Make A Crock Full Of The Stuff
And Just Eat Myself Into A Coma...

Oh, And On The Fish & Chips Thing
I Think The Brits Use Plain Vinegar On Their _Texas Fries_
Instead Of Catsup


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

karpenter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How barbaric!, considering ketchup is made with vinegar, just not too much.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 9, 2018)

G.T. said:


> In Upstate NY, we call getting clean a "shower," and we wash our ass with "soap."
> 
> A series on TV is called a "show," and a spouse is called, "yo!"
> 
> The rubber on the bottom of our vehicles we call "tires" and when we are in there, moving the shitbox, we call that "driving


The Trunk Of A Car Is Called The 'Boot'
And A Cart Is Called A 'Trolly'
Beers Are Called 'Pints', Right ??


----------



## karpenter (Jul 9, 2018)

karpenter said:
			
		

> Oh, And On The Fish & Chips Thing
> I Think The Brits Use Plain Vinegar On Their _Texas Fries_
> Instead Of Catsup





			
				Moonglow said:
			
		

> How barbaric!, considering ketchup is made with vinegar, just not too much.


It Must Be Their Climate...


----------



## OldLady (Jul 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


"goulash" to a lot of people is the same thing as American Chop Suey.  Just a different name.  I've never made real goulash.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The only proper dressing on fries is la moutarde.
Ketchup, I don't have any idea what good that shit is.  Another full-o-sugar counterfeit condiment.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:
			
		

> "goulash" to a lot of people is the same thing as American Chop Suey.  Just a different name.  I've never made real goulash.


Here's A Hungarian One
That Is Definitely Not Chop Suey
More A Stew

Hungarian Goulash Soup (Gulyasleves)
Paste 'Goulash' In Their Search Box
All Kinds Of Different Styles

I Plan To Make One Similar To The One Pictured Earlier In The Thread
Because It's Like My Dear Lil' 'Old Gran-Ma Used To Make
(welling eyes...*snif*...*snif*)


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2018)

I’ve never asked for fish and chips or pop.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...


I usually pass on the fries and just have a heaping bowl of kale..plain


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’ve never said fish and chips or pop.


Damn Yankee..


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pop can be


Moonglow said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve never said fish and chips or pop.
> ...




My family is from the south. I’m a grits and eggs guy.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Pop can be
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...


Nasty..I grew up in the Southwest and we no eat no soul food.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop can be
> ...


I spent enough years in SC to have a strong southern accent when my dad was transferred to Md. I can remember being teased, and learning how to fight. 

Years later... I took some time off work to spend a month in Myrtle Beach. People who didn’t know my history were commenting about the accent I came back with. lol


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No, it’s not.


----------



## petro (Jul 9, 2018)

Anyone do 
Tater Tot Hotdish?
 
Or is that just some warped MN thing? 
Anything mixed in a casserole dish is Hotdish here.


----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> So one big one is pop.  You call it soda and in Canada we call it pop.  How about Fish and Chips?  Do you guys call it that, or just "fish and fries"?
> 
> Now oddly, we also call fries, well, fries.  But if it comes with halibut fish, we call it chips.  We rarely say French Fries, just fries (probably the influence of the British who want all things French eliminated from Canada)
> 
> What say you?  Fish and Chips?


Canadian: aye?

American:  huh?

Canadian:  aluminium

American:  aluminum

Canadian:  flipper crotch

American:  sling shot

Canadian:  300RUM

American:  30-06.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm definitely with the Canadians on the 300RUM.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...



Malt vinegar and salt


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

petro said:


> Anyone do
> Tater Tot Hotdish?
> View attachment 203856
> Or is that just some warped MN thing?
> Anything mixed in a casserole dish is Hotdish here.


Tater tots goes with anything


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



I can't resist.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone do
> ...




Tater Tots are at the base of Maslow's Hierarchy of Need.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



My wife makes a Shepherds Pie with Tater Tots on top

To die for


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm very fond of tator tot casserole. 

"Loaded" tator tots (tator tot nachos) are a thing among the millennial set around here.  Very tasty, but not on par with the tot casserole.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2018)

petro said:


> Anyone do
> Tater Tot Hotdish?
> View attachment 203856
> Or is that just some warped MN thing?
> Anything mixed in a casserole dish is Hotdish here.




So good.....!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Chef Boy-Ar-Dee started as a restaurant in the Little Italy neighborhood in Cleveland.


----------

